# Silly Cartoon, Incantation



## imp (Jan 4, 2016)

Anyone recall a cartoon strip in which a girl voices a secret coded phrase, in order to join other characters not usually available?

"Poof, poof, piffles! Make me just as small as Sniffles!"

imp

EDIT: This sort of recollect is typical of imps.


----------

